# Passwortabfrage umgehen ?



## Storch (6. April 2002)

Also, ich habe ein vollständiges Skript mit einer pw-Abfrage und ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, die pw Abfrage zu umgehen *ohne* die ganze Geschichte mit dem pw aus dem Skript zu entfernen (das übersteigt bei weitem meine Kenntnisse  ) ...

Ich dachte z.b., dass man das pw als Variable in einer config Datei meinethalben speichert und diese in jede Datei per require einfügt ... würde sowas funktionieren ??


----------



## TheVirus (6. April 2002)

Das kommt ganz darauf an wie dieses Skript aufgebaut ist. Ich mach es immer so, dass alle geschützten Seiten eine Datei secure.php includen, die wenn nötig einen Login Form einblendet. Wenn das ähnlich aufgebaut ist reicht es diese includes rauszuhauen.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre das Login Skript an sich zu lockern. Ginge auch und wäre mit Abstand weniger arbeit als aus allen Files das include rauszuhauen.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## dave_ (6. April 2002)

poste mal den entsprechenden quelltext.


----------



## Mindstorm (6. April 2002)

*wie geht das denn?*

hmm. mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie so ne passwortabfrage in php geht. kann da mal einer nen link posten... bidde!!!

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## code_red (7. April 2002)

```
<center>
<table widht="350" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr><td colspan="2"><img src="img/header.gif" border="0"></td></tr>

<form name="submit" action="login.php" method=post">
<tr><td>Benutzer Eingabe:</td><td><input type="text" name="user" value="schueler" maxlenght="15" style="background-color: #4C77A2; border-left: medium none #FBFCFD; border-right: medium none #FBFCFD; border-top: medium none #FBFCFD; border-bottom: 2px dotted #000000;"></td></tr>
<tr><td>Passwort Eingabe:</td><td><input type="password" name="pwd" value="schueler" maxlenght="10" style="background-color: #4C77A2; border-left: medium none #FBFCFD; border-right: medium none #FBFCFD; border-top: medium none #FBFCFD; border-bottom: 2px dotted #000000;"></td></tr>
<tr><td height="25"</td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" name="login" value="login"> </td><td><input type="reset" name="reset" value="reset"></td></tr>
</form>
</table>
</center>
<br><br>

<? 
if ($submit && ($user=='' || $pwd=='')){ echo ("Eingabe nochmal bitte"); };

$user_schueler='schueler';
$pwd_schueler='schueler';
$user_admin='admin';
$pwd_admin='admin';


if ($user==$user_schueler && $pwd==$pwd_schueler) 
{ echo ("<center><a href=\"schueler_eingabe.php\" target=\"_self\">Anmeldung</a></center>"); };

if ($user==$user_admin && $pwd==$pwd_admin) 
{ echo ("<center><a href=\"adminbereich.php\" target=\"_self\">Admin Bereich</a></center>"); };
?>
```

Das ist jetzt ein Login für Schüler und Admins; 
Schüler:  Benutzername: Schüler / PW: schueler
Admin:    Benutzername: Admin / PW: admin

Hoffe DIr weitergeholfen zu haben !!

mfg code_red


----------



## gecko (7. April 2002)

hmmm... und was ist denn wohl wenn ich irgendwie den namen des adminbereiches (adminbereich.php) erraten kann ?


----------

